# Burrrrrr!!!!!!!!



## MJV

It is -32c.---with a-42c. , wind chill, this morning in Saskatoon Sask. Hard to think of "Outbacing" this morning! M.V.


----------



## Leedek

Gotta stop driving our trucks, warming our homes with fossil fuels, and other such earth warming/ climate changing activities. Either that or we need to do more global warming stuff to heat the frigid areas. We can probably change the weather in just a few months if we all just try harder.







Maybe we can feed cattle more fiber and increase flatulence thereby causing temperatures to climb. Just don't light a match.









We just need to do better.


----------



## Chabbie1

Not sure what -42C feels like, but we have 70 degree weather here! Let's go camping!


----------



## Snow

Chabbie1 said:


> Not sure what -42C feels like, but we have 70 degree weather here! Let's go camping!


-42C = -43.6F ... Just a tad cold...


----------

